# Excalibur vs Nesco's new Square Dehydrator



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to be buying my 1st dehydrator shortly and have been trolling the internet high & low for info/pricing.

I've got it narrowed down to:

Nesco's square model <4 trays, expands to 8> x2 @$60/ea=$120
(add-a-trays are $14/set of two) x2=$28 brings total to $148

-or-

Excalibur 3900 <9 tray> $239

-or-

Excalibur 2900 <9 tray> $219

-or- 

Weston's Vegikiln <10 tray> $135

Anybody know of better pricing for any of these? I'm leaning toward the Nesco square (times 2) and the Excalibur 2900 the most. I also thought the Weston Vegikiln would have had better reviews since their vacuum sealer is such a hit, but I'm thinking maybe not?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Excalibur 9 tray with a timer.
WORTH EVERY PENNY......

Do a thread search for 'Excalibur'. There have been some GREAT discussions.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Excalibur 9 tray with a timer.
> WORTH EVERY PENNY......
> 
> Do a thread search for 'Excalibur'. There have been some GREAT discussions.


I agree. Our 9 tray Excaliber does not have a timer, tho.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Excal


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks to Laura Zone 5 for suggesting I search the threads for dehydrator discussions. Lots of good advice there. I even tried the links folks posted for a good deal on an Excal, but as my luck usually runs, they had all expired. I guess I'll go back to eBay & hope for a bargain there.


----------

